# Apple smoked snack mix



## morkdach (Feb 18, 2009)

i made this befor with hickory always goes over great so what the heck lets try apple. just took them out and needs to rest for an hour for the oils in the nuts to absorb and chrisp back up.
they sure smell great and just in time for a cold on to go with them or 5 or 6.


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 18, 2009)

Terry, that looks and sounds great! Can't wait to hear how you like the apple.


----------



## bassman (Feb 18, 2009)

Looks good, Terry.  I don't think you made enough!


----------



## morkdach (Feb 18, 2009)

wow it was great and i do mean was


----------



## morkdach (Feb 18, 2009)

you got that right its better than hickory and its was snack mix


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 19, 2009)

They look great..........How long was the smoke and at what temperature?

Thanks,  John


----------



## fired up (Feb 19, 2009)

Looking good


----------



## smokinmic (Sep 12, 2014)

I smoke mine with a bit of honey and cinnamon.  20 minutes on smoke with my traege, then cold smoke for about an hour. Man thats good


----------

